# Plant ids?



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Can somebody help me figure out what these are?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

No idea (ID ) for any, but really like the first


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I like that one too. I need to start figuring out how to use it. 

Did I forget to say please?


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

If I were to guess on the first one, I'd say Hygrophila sp. 'araguaia' but I'm probably wrong...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1. Hygrophila polysperma 'bold'
2. Ludwigia palustris
3. Nesaea triflora
4. Nesaea pedicellata

Doing my best based on the photos.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the help Cavan.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Do all of these have grab bag origins?

I agree with Cavan's IDs, but I would add that the N. pedicellata is of the 'golden' variety. The first plant does indeed look like H. p. 'bold', but if that's the case it didn't come from the grab bag.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

The first one reminds me of hygrophila tiger, second is some kind of ludwiga, third looks like a bacopa or as fore mentioned... nesaea triflora, and at first the last one looked like a ludwiga inclanata var cuba or something of that sort but nesaea pedicellata is probably right.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes Amanda all of these came from the grab bag. They are all growing in shallow water with a fairly strong light, some added fertilizers and a potting soil substrate. I have been raising the water level to keep it just above the Ludwigia palustris as it has been growing the fastest. This isn’t even half of the species! 
Sounds like the only one still to determine is the hygrophila. I had thought that leaf was fairly distinct. 

Between you and Neil this tank is filled now with enough plants to keep me confused for the rest of the decade!

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

If the Hygro came from me, then it's not 'Bold'—more likely it's H. lancea, which I often use in grab bags.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks again Amanda. It is taking on more color as it gets taller, closer to the light. The leaf tips just seem very rounded to me and I don't see that in most of the hydrophila pictures I can find.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's definitely not lancea. Still thinking 'bold'


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Based on the appearance of the plant, I'm inclined to agree with Cavan. I think you've snuck in a plant from somebody else, Bruce (the nerve!).:mrgreen: Maybe Neil has some 'bold' he threw in a package?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll take the blame if that works!! 
I think it looks just like this which I might note was Neil's suggestion. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...nted-aquariums/33446-hygrophila-sp-tiger.html


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

9 times out of 10, IME, what people call 'tiger' is just mislabeled 'bold'—also, AFAIK, current evidence points to them being two varieties of the same species, so it's not that big a difference either way...


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

If it's from my tanks then it's definitely hygrophila tiger. Judging from the pictures online... i'd be inclined to think it is 'tiger', hygro bold has sharper/pointier leaves while tiger tends to have these thin soft rounded leaves with brown veining. I stole a clipping from my brother's tank and it ended up taking over my emersed setup so I hacked it all up and put it in everyone's packages  
this is one of those plants that looks better submersed than emersed imo
though speaking of hygrophila bolds.... you should definitely try growing hygrophila bold if you have the chance, the emersed form is very pretty.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks again for all the help. I am going with ‘bold’ even though I like the idea of ‘tiger’ better!!

As soon as I figure out which plants I don’t know the names of next I’ll post some more bad pictures of those.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

make sure youre making the distinction between hygrophila bold and hygrophila polysperma 'bold'


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Same thing. And it can have the brown veins. Pretty sure the 'brown' is polysperma too.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

As in Hygrophila sp. 'brown'? I'm converting some of that right now. I'll let you know if I get flowers, but it doesn't particularly strike me as similar to Hygro. polysperma... not dismissing the possibility, but I would hate it if that were the case, since I'd have to dispose of a not-so-cheap specimen.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, that one. Not sure yet, but that's what the photos of fertile specimens I've seen look like, and I've never turned up any similar (spicate, in particular) species. But we'll see.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

If my stems produce flowers ill let you know as well. I agree with amanda... doesn't seem like any hygro that i've grown before
a real pity it doesn't stay brown when emersed :/ it's a ferocious grower though


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Thx for the information, Cavan! I wondered if "Bold" and "Tiger" are forms of Hygrophila polysperma as they seem to be similar to "Ceylon"/"Sri Lanka". I'm not sure if the true "Bold" is cultivated in Europe, but plants called Hygrophila sp. "Tiger" are known here.
I've noticed that a H. polysperma with narrow submersed leaves ("Tiger"? "Ceylon"?) grown emersed in a greenhouse developed many inflorescences during the summer, while a Hygro allegedly from Myanmar, looking like a standard H. polysperma, didn't flower in the same greenhouse.


----------

